# [SOLVED] Not authorized to control networking.

## Phoen7x

Hello everybody,

I have the problem that I am not allowed to add networks despite the activated elogind.

My DE is XFCE4 with lightdm and the gtk-greeter. I use NetworkManager, nm-applet and the nm-connection-edtior. The last two are my problem.

If I want to add a wlan via nm-connection-editor, then this is not possible and will be answered with the following error message:

```
Insufficient privileges.
```

If I want to disconnect my wire I get:

```
(1) org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.network-control request failed: not autorized
```

If I open nm-connection-editor as root, I'm able to add a connection but I could not connect...

I'm desperate because I've tried everything and nothing works. I#ve wondered that restart and poweroff works, so I think polkit-elogind works?

My running services:

```
 

Runlevel: default

 dbus                                                              [  started  ]

 elogind                                                           [  started  ]

 iptables                                                          [  started  ]

 syslog-ng                                                         [  started  ]

 wpa_supplicant                                                    [  stopped  ]

 NetworkManager                                                    [  started  ]

 acpid                                                             [  started  ]

 avahi-daemon                                                      [  started  ]

 netmount                                                          [  started  ]

 xdm                                                               [  started  ]

 alsasound                                                         [  started  ]

 ntp-client                                                        [  stopped  ]

 cronie                                                            [  started  ]

 cupsd                                                             [  started  ]

 local                                                             [  started  ]

 agetty.tty2                                           [  started 00:28:45 (0) ]

 agetty.tty3                                           [  started 00:28:45 (0) ]

 agetty.tty5                                           [  started 00:28:44 (0) ]

 agetty.tty1                                           [  started 00:28:45 (0) ]

 agetty.tty4                                           [  started 00:28:45 (0) ]

 agetty.tty6                                           [  started 00:28:44 (0) ]

Runlevel: nonetwork

 local                                                             [  started  ]

Runlevel: shutdown

 killprocs                                                         [  stopped  ]

 savecache                                                         [  stopped  ]

 mount-ro                                                          [  stopped  ]

Runlevel: sysinit

 sysfs                                                             [  started  ]

 devfs                                                             [  started  ]

 udev                                                              [  started  ]

 dmesg                                                             [  started  ]

 kmod-static-nodes                                                 [  started  ]

 udev-trigger                                                      [  started  ]

 cgroups                                                           [  started  ]

Runlevel: boot

 modules                                                           [  started  ]

 hwclock                                                           [  started  ]

 procfs                                                            [  started  ]

 binfmt                                                            [  started  ]

 dmcrypt                                                           [  started  ]

 lvm                                                               [  started  ]

 fsck                                                              [  started  ]

 root                                                              [  started  ]

 mtab                                                              [  started  ]

 swap                                                              [  started  ]

 localmount                                                        [  started  ]

 sysctl                                                            [  started  ]

 bootmisc                                                          [  started  ]

 termencoding                                                      [  started  ]

 hostname                                                          [  started  ]

 haveged                                                           [  started  ]

 urandom                                                           [  started  ]

 loopback                                                          [  started  ]

 opensysusers                                                      [  started  ]

 keymaps                                                           [  started  ]

 net.lo                                                            [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: hotplugged

Dynamic Runlevel: needed/wanted

 lvmetad                                                           [  started  ]

 xdm-setup                                                         [  started  ]

Dynamic Runlevel: manual
```

my groups:

```
gid=985(users) Gruppen=985(users),3(sys),986(video),988(storage),990(optical),994(disk),995(audio),998(wheel)
```

What info [/code]do you need more?Last edited by Phoen7x on Fri Jan 25, 2019 10:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Tony0945

Try "sudo" before your commands. It sounds like you need root priviledge or are not part of a required group.

Run "ls -l `which <cammand name>`" on the commands that fail on privilege to get the group name.

----------

## Phoen7x

 *Tony0945 wrote:*   

> Try "sudo" before your commands. It sounds like you need root priviledge or are not part of a required group.
> 
> Run "ls -l `which <cammand name>`" on the commands that fail on privilege to get the group name.

 

Thank you for your answer. If i open nm-connection-editor as root, i'm able to save the wifi, but i'm not able to connector to it. I've testet to add me to network group an do ]this workaround but the problem is still present.

```

$ ls -l `which nm-applet`

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 335408 27. Okt 18:52 /usr/bin/nm-applet

$ ls -l `which nm-connection-editor`

-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 858760 27. Okt 18:52 /usr/bin/nm-connection-editor

```

----------

## Tony0945

You need someone with more group knowledge than I and experienced with network manager, which I am not.

These are the groups I belong to, including many that probably don't exist on your machine.

```
tony@MSI ~ $ grep tony /etc/group

tty:x:5:mythtv,tony,jacob,maggi

lp:x:7:lp,tony,root,jacob,cindy,maggi

wheel:x:10:root,tony,developer,maggi,palemoon

audio:x:18:jacob,cindy,tony,mythtv,vdr,kodi,developer,maggi,palemoon

cdrom:x:19:jacob,cindy,tony,vdr,kodi,maggi

tape:x:26:root,jacob,cindy,tony,maggi

video:x:27:root,jacob,cindy,tony,mythtv,vdr,kodi,maggi

cdrw:x:80:root,jacob,cindy,tony,kodi,maggi

usb:x:85:root,jacob,cindy,tony,kodi,maggi

users:x:100:jacob,cindy,tony,kodi,developer,maggi,palemoon

portage:x:250:portage,tony

tony:x:1002:

locate:x:120:tony,maggi

lpadmin:x:106:tony,maggi

plugdev:x:999:tony,maggi

wireshark:x:996:tony,maggi

cron:x:16:tony,maggi

git:x:1004:tony

vboxusers:x:993:tony

vboxguest:x:992:tony

```

----------

## Tony0945

I use OpenRc and netifrc. You need to be root to run the scripts.  

Someone with network manager experience please jump in.

----------

## Tony0945

From the  wiki

 *Quote:*   

> If nm-applet fails to create new networks with the error "Insufficient Privileges," then it could be a policy kit issue. Create the following file: 

   Check out the link.

Sorry, don't use policy kit or any other *kit either.

----------

## Phoen7x

Thanks for the many answers.

Oh sorry, I'm running OpenRC and have also installed netifrc

This wiki, I've testet but it doesn't helped me.

----------

## Phoen7x

Seems to be solved by changing plugdev to networkmanager in the workaround. 

Could be closed. 

Thanks.  :Smile: 

----------

## Tony0945

Glad it's working. Welcome to Gentoo!

Edit your first post please, and add [SOLVED] to it. Some people put it in the front, some in the back. I'm not sure if any position is preferred.

"Add" has always meant "insert after everything else" to me, be I can see how it could mean "insert it anywhere".

----------

## Hu

Personally, I like when the marker is at the beginning of the subject, so that I can tell when scanning down the index which threads are solved or not without needing to follow the subject line to its end.

----------

## Tony0945

Makes sense, Hu.  IMHO the instructions should say "prepend [SOLVED]" rathen than "add ..." which to me implies append.

A poll would be interesting.

----------

